# Fake Reverends All Look Alike



## BobVigneault

I can't stop laughing over this. And if anyone calls either of these trolls 'reverend' I will accuse you a ninth commandment violation.

[video=youtube;6CKHFn8mULE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CKHFn8mULE[/video]


----------



## dbroyles

trolls


----------



## jlynn

That is pretty funny!


----------



## Skyler

He was not amused.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

...I know who you are...."To him who knows what is right and does not do it, it is sin" That may be a stretch but possible none the less.


----------



## Skyler

Unashamed 116 said:


> ...I know who you are...."To him who knows what is right and does not do it, it is sin" That may be a stretch but possible none the less.



It absolutely applies in this instance, since it's such a mainstream interpretative method.


----------



## Berean

Looks more like the Reverend Al Franken.


----------



## BobVigneault

How could you Josh, you've created a Bawbenstein monster.


----------



## Michael Doyle

Bwaaaaa ha ha ha


----------



## OPC'n

LOL! She needs blond hair! Wait! commies don't have blond hair!


----------



## Laura

Joshua said:


> No kidding, Bob. Just look at this guy (The "Reverend" Bawb Sharpton):



Someone make that avatar-size and disperse it among members. Now.


----------



## Wayne

Laura said:


> Someone make that avatar-size and disperse it among members.



Surely you aren't suggesting that everyone use that avatar? It's too disturbing!


----------



## AThornquist

Boo ya


----------



## Michael Doyle

Do you guys think combing my hair back like this makes my forehead look to big?


----------



## BobVigneault

What do ya think NOW Josh, your creation has gone viral.


----------



## Marrow Man

BobVigneault said:


> What do ya think NOW Josh, your creation has gone viral.



Would that be the B1S1 (Bawb 1 Sharpton 1) virus, otherwise known as "Divine Flu"?


----------



## Berean

BobVigneault said:


> What do ya think NOW Josh, your creation has gone viral.



And no vaccine anywhere.


----------



## apaleífo̱

This is insanity!


----------



## Skyler

christabella_warren said:


> This is insanity!



Mad Al Disease?


----------



## Rich Koster

Oh no, I've started an avatar frenzy with my parade of..........not so Reformed folks  .

-----Added 10/23/2009 at 04:15:40 EST-----



Marrow Man said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do ya think NOW Josh, your creation has gone viral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be the B1S1 (Bawb 1 Sharpton 1) virus, otherwise known as "Divine Flu"?
Click to expand...


What are the symptoms?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Looks like B1S1 is spreading. Oh No!. I wonder if it will cause death.


----------



## Marrow Man

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Looks like B1S1 is spreading. Oh No!. I wonder if it will cause death.



Only the death of avatars. But I hear the gov't is coming out with a vaccine. Unfortunately, I also hear it transforms your avatar into that of the president.


----------



## Marrow Man

I've been infected!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I am inoculated from that one. So are my sons. We only need a booster shot every 10 years.


----------



## AThornquist

At least Sharpton isn't a Freemason like Jackson


----------



## ewenlin

Now you guys done it, forcing me to bring him out..


----------



## Megan Mozart

Ewen...

BAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## AThornquist

I had a feeling someone was going to post a joke . . . I just didn't expect the joke to be Ewen's avatar.


----------



## ewenlin

What can I say? I'm having my best life now.


----------



## AThornquist

And do you know why? because YOU GET A CAR! YOU GET A CAR! YOU GET A CAR!!!!!


----------



## ewenlin

Thats it! Name it brother! Name it and claim it!


I wouldn't be surprised at an infraction for this. Hahaha!

By the way, this is the entertainment and humor forum.


----------



## Berean

Andrew, that looks like Oprah in her casket.


----------



## AThornquist

Just watch out for Batman. He issues infractions at will 

Norm did _not_ just diss my homegurl!


----------



## Megan Mozart

Andrew, your avatar has reminded me that I've always that about becoming a preacher myself, just like my woman role model here.


----------



## AThornquist

That aint no preacher, that's a priestitute!


----------



## Marrow Man

Well, I can feel the B1S1 starting to mutate, and I feel my avatar starting to change...

Get ready...

This will be one heretic who's hard to surpass...


----------



## Marrow Man

I've been infected by the Spong Flu!


----------



## Christusregnat

It's time I unleash the Bawb picture I've been storing up for about a year or so. Check avatar. Nuff said.


----------



## Hamalas

Looks like I caught it bad...


----------



## AThornquist

Ben sure has been doing his reading!!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

BobVigneault said:


> I can't stop laughing over this. And if anyone calls either of these trolls {Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton} 'reverend' I will accuse you a ninth commandment violation.


A keeper!

AMR

-----Added 10/23/2009 at 10:52:48 EST-----

Why does this notice appear in this forum today:

_This forum is closed for posting on the Lord's Day in observance of the Christian Sabbath._

AMR


----------



## ewenlin

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Why does this notice appear in this forum today:
> 
> _This forum is closed for posting on the Lord's Day in observance of the Christian Sabbath._
> 
> AMR



It's always there for me. A gentle reminder, .


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

I get it now. Thanks, Ewen.

AMR


----------



## Rich Koster

Marrow Man said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like B1S1 is spreading. Oh No!. I wonder if it will cause death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the death of avatars. But I hear the gov't is coming out with a vaccine. Unfortunately, I also hear it transforms your avatar into that of the president.
Click to expand...


  

I used Scott tissues to blow my nose and look what happened


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Rich Koster said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like B1S1 is spreading. Oh No!. I wonder if it will cause death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the death of avatars. But I hear the gov't is coming out with a vaccine. Unfortunately, I also hear it transforms your avatar into that of the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I'm sure they are thinking something along these lines....


[video=youtube;AyenRCJ_4Ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyenRCJ_4Ww[/video]


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan

Marrow Man said:


> I've been infected by the Spong Flu!





Ewwwwwwww!


----------



## au5t1n

I win. No contest. 

Edit: When I originally posted this, my avatar was Katherine Jefferts Schori in a rather amusing vestment and a funny purple pointed hat!


----------



## Marrow Man

austinww said:


> I win. No contest.



That just might be the winner!


----------



## Skyler

^--My avatar can beat yours in a debate!!


----------



## MarieP

Whoa! I feel...so...liberated!

And why do I now have such an aversion to John MacArthur? Must be because God spoke to me, saying...

-----Added 10/24/2009 at 07:43:23 EST-----



Skyler said:


> ^--My avatar can beat yours in a debate!!



Your avatar doesn't look like he's elect!!!!


----------



## Andres

even though I tried to speak to the B1S1 and claimed my healing, I still fell victim


----------



## Berean

I believe I'm getting a "word of knowledge", gentlemen. I may have to change my avatar.


----------



## Marrow Man

Berean said:


> I believe I'm getting a "word of knowledge", gentlemen. I may have to change my avatar.


----------



## Mark Hettler

Looks like someone tried to infect me with H1N1, but they got it wrong and I have H1NN.


----------



## MarieP

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop laughing over this. And if anyone calls either of these trolls {Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton} 'reverend' I will accuse you a ninth commandment violation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I ran across that video somewhere...
> 
> Oh wait, that was THIS THREAD. Seriously that is what I thought...
> 
> Now I must prepare my heart for the Sabbath...
> 
> And I don't care if my avatar is balking at the idea!
Click to expand...


----------



## au5t1n

Y'all can't keep up with a Texan!


----------



## MarieP

austinww said:


> Y'all can't keep up with a Texan!



That looks like a cross between Finney and Calvin...


Hmmm....nah, doesn't look bushy enough to be Finney. Don't you think his portraits look sorta ape-like?


----------



## Herald

I really oppose this jump on the bandwagon mentality of changing avatars to reflect a famous fake reverend. As a counter to this trend I have chosen an avatar of a celeb rev who everyone feels comfortable with.


----------



## rescuedbyLove

I know there's _someone_ on this thread who's being led to sow a $1,000 seed.


----------



## Berean

Gabby Hayes?


----------



## MarieP

OK, who is who is who???? There are three people shown here...


----------



## Marrow Man

rescuedbyLove said:


> I know there's _someone_ on this thread who's being led to sow a $1,000 seed.



Best

Post

Ever!


----------



## au5t1n

MarieP said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can't keep up with a Texan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a cross between Finney and Calvin...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....nah, doesn't look bushy enough to be Finney. Don't you think his portraits look sorta ape-like?
Click to expand...

It's Servetus. My last one was "Bishop" Katherine Jefferts Schori.


----------



## toddpedlar

Herald said:


> I really oppose this jump on the bandwagon mentality of changing avatars to reflect a famous fake reverend. As a counter to this trend I have chosen an avatar of a celeb rev who everyone feels comfortable with.



Ah yes... the old Rootin' Tootin' one himself!


----------



## MarieP

austinww said:


> MarieP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can't keep up with a Texan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a cross between Finney and Calvin...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....nah, doesn't look bushy enough to be Finney. Don't you think his portraits look sorta ape-like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Servetus. My last one was "Bishop" Katherine Jefferts Schori.
Click to expand...


Oh I shoulda known! Mine is Anne Hutchinson...in case you didn't recognize!

Hey, anybody know a good home remedy for hyperactivity and lack of concentration? I feel like I've drunk 20 Mountain Dews but haven't had a speck of caffeine all day!


----------



## au5t1n

You know, once we all change our avatars and this thread dies, it will be really confusing to people who find it later and can't see the avatars.


----------



## MarieP

austinww said:


> you know, once we all change our avatars and this thread dies, it will be really confusing to people who find it later and can't see the avatars.



roflol!!!!!!!!


----------

